# The Doctor Is in



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Please pardon my grammar, spelling and train of thought and stuff....a lot of these are Brain Farts and these characters are Under Development. Especially Boris! (Boris art to come soon)


*THE DOC*
*Available to RP?:* *Nope too full*​


Spoiler



*Name:*  Viridia Lavraunt (Prefers being called "Doc")
*Age:* Mid 30's
*Gender:* Female
*Nationality: *Unknown (although she has some kind of accent going on)
*Species:* Arachnid
*Birth date: *October
*Profession:* Doctor (unlicensed)

*♦Appearance♦*
Click the spoiler to see c:


Spoiler















*♦Personality♦*

*Fickle:* She has a tendency to swap interest when she sees that something would gain more benefit to her medical practice and research.

*Alcoholic:* She has a bit of a drinking problem...ironically she does her job better after she's had something to drink.

*Touchy/Inconsiderate: *When she finds something interesting, she forgets the term personal space. This usually happens when she is looking for body parts for her clients.

*♦Background♦*

The Doc is an underground medic. Her license was revoked due to her shady and questionable methods for curing her patients. Not to mention that she was of a different and weird species and was often ridiculed by the science community.

Her actions may be obscure, but she is very skilled and is seen as somewhat of a miracle worker. (Though she doesn't really believe in miracles).

Eventually her work has caught the attention of more powerful people, thus seeking her services. Though her clients may be powerful, plenty of them don't want to interact with her simply because of her species. Because of this, not many know her real name and is simply known as "The Doc".

Although she seems to be a one man army. She is Normally seen with Boris; A Big white tiger who seems to be her assistant or body guard. No one is really sure.

*♦Other stuff about her♦*

*Blemishes:*
She has lots of scars on her hands due to numerous operations. The scars are plenty and come to a point where it seems like some disappear and reappear from time to time.

*Likes:*
•Alcohol
•Fresh lab coats
•Fresh body parts
•Free medical Equipment
•RnR
•Flowers
•Rain
•...Alcohol

*Dislikes:*
•Rotten Body parts
•Having to go to specialty stores for simple things
•Close minded individuals
•Others questioning her methods
•Sunflowers and Roses
•Boris being tardy

*Shady methods include, but not limited to:*
•Providing poisons or drugs using her own venom
•Using her webs as threads for stitching on bodies and other medical practices.
•Does surgery in unsanitary places.
•Body parts provided are of questionable origin.

*Regret:*
"I could have taken up dentistry, that way I can legally inflict pain on my patients...cest la vie"



_____________________
*THE ASSISTANT*
*Available to RP?:* *Nope too full*



Spoiler



*Name:*  Boris Petrov
*Age:* Late 30's
*Gender:* Male
*Nationality: *Russian
*Species:* White Tiger
*Birth date: *May
*Profession:* Personal Assistant to the Doc

*♣Appearance♣*
Click the spoiler to see c:


Spoiler










*♣Personality♣*

*Quiet:* He usually communicates only when needed. But  when he's chatty its usually with the Doctor.

*Gentleman:* He's quite refined with his actions. Even when beating people up he shows some signs of class.

*Traditional: *Although he may have lost his  "Family" he still holds onto a lot of the traditions he grew up with. Which is a little tricky since he started living with the Doctor. (Check background for this)

*♣Background♣*

Boris was just another one of the goons in the Russian Mafia. His job was primarily to do the heavy lifting and the beating. But with his brother along they both seemed to be unstoppable. 

One day he heard that his brother was going to get iced by the boss. At the time they believed that his brother was giving out details to rival families. Boris did not believe this and decided to confront the Boss into sparing his brother. 

This plea has backfired and the Boss believed that Boris and his Brother were in it together. Thus, as stated in their tradition, they were both sent to die in the icey cold river.

During the supposed execution they had a Doctor on stand by to make sure that both of them were dead, and the promise that their body parts were to be donated to her. 

His brother died within minutes...Boris however survived. His survival meant that he would have to be tortured until death.

During the torture he has lost his right eye as well as his whole left arm, but he was still persistent. His survival impressed the Doctor and asked the Boss to make Boris her assistant.

The Boss knowing the Doctor odd habits agreed as long as Boris no longer shows his face to the Family again.

During his stay with the Doctor, he has gained a few replacements to his missing body parts. A crocodile arm as well as Hawk Eye, which he hides under a glove and eye patch.

*♦Other stuff about him♦*

*Likes:*
•Swimming
•Custom tailored suits that actually fit him
•Soap Operas (shh dont tell anyone)

*Dislikes:*
•His Suit getting ripped (it happens from time to time)
•Hot places
•Being scolded by the Doc


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

oooooa spooder im excited now. oh and hello *bows* my name is zyther which hand do i kiss?


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

CC: oh myyy any hand would do...just 1 hand tho cc:


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

*kisses the 4th hand* so what kind of arachnid are you malady. i knew a scorpion back in my ranger days nice fellow just his til was a bit pokey *sighs* malik got paralysed for a bit after that


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Well...my parents were of two different kinds...so I'm an unholy abomination as most people call me haha bit I'm used to it!...speaking of scorpions...they don't taste very good...rather their too crunch.

*You also spot Boris at the background glaring at you caustiously.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

"oh hello there mr tiger the names zyther" he sees boris is cautious of him 
" ah Не волнуйся, я не причиню ей вреда"


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 

I just realized! This is the Fursona disscussion sub thread!! ccc: were getting into the RP realm! cc: if  you'd like to continue the small RP maybe we should head to the RP thread cc:


----------



## zyther kaldrok (May 4, 2018)

oh oops u up for just startin a private?


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Yeah no problem


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Ooh, a spooder and a white tiger. I like combos.


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

@Asassinator 

Its a spooder and a white tiger cc; But thanks! White Tiger Boris is still being developed...well both of them are XD.


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> @Asassinator
> 
> Its a spooder and a white tiger cc; But thanks! White Tiger Boris is still being developed...well both of them are XD.


Oops, I'm sorry. I was typing W then the word wolf popped up in my head and I typed that instead. Either way I like my self a tigger


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

Finally added some art to The Doc! Boris coming soon!


----------



## zenmaldita (May 4, 2018)

SOAP OPERAS! I'm on to you Boris


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

@zenmaldita 
He does not know what you are talking about! ccc:


----------



## Asassinator (May 4, 2018)

Diabolica said:


> Finally added some art to The Doc! Boris coming soon!


That’s some sinister art you got there! Good job


----------



## Diabolica (May 4, 2018)

@Asassinator 

Thank you! I'm glad you like her! cc: I still gotta work on Boris though...both bio and art quq XD


----------



## Diabolica (Jun 3, 2018)

Now includes art for Boris!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Jun 3, 2018)

i like him


----------



## Diabolica (Jun 3, 2018)

@zyther kaldrok 

Thank you quq. I hope I can polish both their art when I have more time.


----------

